# diy bow press fingers blueprint



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Here you go. I haven't made these exact ones, but I think this is the file you are looking for.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Would these be steel or aluminum? I have a friend that is a machinist and I would have him make me a set.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

I started with that design but found them to be a little bit short to be used with my Bear Method that has huge cams.
I made them longer to avoid cam interference.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

How think is the material?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

thanx a bunch guys


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> How think is the material?


That should read "How thick is the material" in steel or aluminum.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine are 1/2" aluminum and never had a problem.


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 8 of these I lasered out of .500 carbon steel. I am a co2 laser operator/programmer, I will sell make offer


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

Pm if interested


----------



## McKay10racing (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent you a PM


buckI bowhunter said:


> Pm if interested


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

buckI bowhunter said:


> Pm if interested


PM sent


----------



## BROWN STAR (Dec 20, 2013)

reference


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

these are the fingers I only got 1 set left. Will see monday if i can laser more if there is interest


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

Set of 4 that is


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

I replied to your pm please pm me your payment info.


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

buckIbowhunter, please pm me your contact info


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tried pm you. Don't think mine is working for some reason.


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

This print, after doing a little looking, seems like it is from last chances fingers that everyone talks about, is this the case because I don't want to step on their toes or end up in a lawsuit!! I would rather just NOT make any if so.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bummer I wanted some


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

Can someone clarify whether these are a patented design or not?


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Tagged


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tagging it for the print I work in a shop and can make my own.


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking for 4 fingers... any out there? message me!


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

I started making me some today on my brothers milling machine. 2 down and 2 to go. turning out pretty good. I lengthened the ones I'm making about 3/4" just to make sure larger cams wouldn't hit the mounting bolt. I just used some 1/2" bar stock I found in the barn. I'm gonna have to do the section behind the mounting bolt hole a little different than shown in the print. I'll post pics when I get them finished.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

The last set I water jetted for my press were apprx 6" tall and have not found a bow they wont work on yet.


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

I've got a dxf of them if anyone needs it


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Fisher_dude said:


> I've got a dxf of them if anyone needs it


What is a dxf?

Pic file or something?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

scubaseven said:


> What is a dxf?
> 
> Pic file or something?


It is a cad drawing you can make a cnc program from for a cnc machine like a mill or water jet.


----------



## crylle (Sep 26, 2013)

I could need a dxf for my press


----------



## Beewoody (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone have any of these left... gonna start my press soon and this is all I need. If you do PM me!!!
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Tag


----------



## Beewoody (Feb 27, 2014)

Beewoody said:


> Anyone have any of these left... gonna start my press soon and this is all I need. If you do PM me!!!
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Found some thanks...


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

I have some available, message me for details


----------



## rpwin18 (Oct 29, 2013)

buckI bowhunter said:


> I have some available, message me for details


You can just "send them to people as a gift" for "buying a handwritten letter" from you. I mean people love handwritten letters and they may be able to use some scrap metal in the process.


----------



## Bmiller12345 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a pile of these coat hangers laying in my shop


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

rpwin18 said:


> You can just "send them to people as a gift" for "buying a handwritten letter" from you. I mean people love handwritten letters and they may be able to use some scrap metal in the process.


Good luck with that. LOL


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, you'll get a hand written letter alright


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> Oh, you'll get a hand written letter alright


Bet he gets more than one..LOL


----------

